# Burnt PCB



## Maaupa (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello guys, got a burnt pcb form my e250p JBL 12" subwoofer. I was wondering if you guys can help me fix this. I got 2 of them, the unburnt pcb does not work, it makes a loud noise and stops playing, and the burnt one worked fine before getting burnt... Please help me fix this by myself


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 10, 2016)

You should head over to http://www.diyaudio.com/ and see if they can help. It is a forum filled with DIY audio folks.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 11, 2016)

Maybe the other board is just faulty, does that board plug in to another and if so is the other board the same revision as the old one ?, as they can change over time.

But yeah as WhiteNoise said better going to a dedicated audio site, if you find out what the problem is please post it.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 11, 2016)

Also need a picture of the other side to see what component failed.


----------



## Maaupa (Aug 11, 2016)

It was a fuse


----------



## Maaupa (Aug 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Maybe the other board is just faulty, does that board plug in to another and if so is the other board the same revision as the old one ?, as they can change over time.
> 
> But yeah as WhiteNoise said better going to a dedicated audio site, if you find out what the problem is please post it.



It does not plug in to another board, and pretty sure its same revision


----------

